# any advice?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm just after advice. I sold my leather sofas to a friend for £200 (she isn't a close friend, just someone that I knew in my street). The thing is, she had the sofas in January and she still hasn't paid me. She moved away and changed her number and didn't give me her new number. I'm still in touch with her on **, she told me that she had posted me a cheque last Wednesday and I still have received it. I was just wondering what I should do now?

Thanks for any replies.

Tina xxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I would ask her to cancel the cheque as its "gone awol" and then tell her you'll meet her in town for a coffee where she can hand over the cash


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hun, thanks for your reply  

I've sent her a PM on **, I really hate doing that, but it's the only way to get in touch with her. It's been private message on ** as I don't want anyone else to know and really wouldn't want to embarrass her. So far she hasn't replied to me, even though she has been on **   

Tina xx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like she is ignoring you hun.
PM her again saying you are going to pop round as you really need the money at the moment for .......


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It does sound like it. The thing is she moved when she took the sofas (in January), we told her that we could wait a month or 2 so that she could get settled in her new home. She never gave me her new address. She doesn't live too far from here as her daughter goes to the same nursery that she went to before they moved. I've sent her another PM, but really don't know what to do is she ignores me again


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I would send her a message on ** and tell her you understand she may be finding it diffcult to pay up at the mo and are happy to make arrangement for her to pay it monthly? personally, I would turn up at her daughters nursery and "bump into her by coincidence" and talk to her then! Good luck!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

She has replied (at last) I sent her another message saying that I really wanted to meet up for coffee to catch up, not just for the money. We had told her that she could pay monthly as it might be a bit too much to pay at once. Thanks for your reply hun


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

glad you are going to see her at last!!


----------

